# What is it??



## ballooman (Dec 25, 2006)

have picked up a project bike to resto for my wife thought it might be a Hawthorne now might be leaning toward monark will include pic to see if anyone can help. Just leave an address where to send pics my image files are to big for the forum. head badge is gone and cant find serial#s . Also what books are there available to help in the id of non schwinn classics thanks Dave P


----------



## J.E (Dec 25, 2006)

I've have a girls monarch project.My e-mail is justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## ballooman (Dec 25, 2006)

*your help appreciated*

Hi just got done sending pix to your e-mail hope they come out ok could not get em on this site as the files were too big for the size limits stated on the sites download perameters need to figure out how to re-format them so I can do so any way thanks and if any one has pix of stuff you think may help me out or are just plain cool  feel free to send em to me courierdubois-3@sbcglobal.net


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2006)

i have a schwinn bf goodrich and an extra frame if your interested


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2006)

i repadded and recovered the seat it looks good


----------



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

*yer twisting my arm*

maybe if price is right can never have too many old bike projects around send pix and price info my e-mail is courierdubois-3@sbcglobal.net Hey where can I get some info on re-doing seats wanna try that myself Bobcycles is great but pricey


----------

